# February Folding Marathon!



## Jet

It's time for another folding marathon!! Already $65 in cash for prizes, as well as other free parts!



> *What*
> To promote and expand the Folding @ Home team and raise awareness about the fight against disease. It will be a Folding marathon *until the end of February* with give away prizes to any member that signs up and completes at least one work unit for team 44358.
> 
> To learn more about the cause
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Main
> 
> To see what Folding has done
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-Diseases
> 
> To see Team and individual stats
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=44358
> 
> *When *
> The Marathon will start NOW! and will end at 1200 GMT 1 March 2011.
> 
> *How to participate*
> In order to be eligible, you must complete one WU in February, as well as posting the following in this thread:
> 
> -The fact that you want to be signed up for the marathon
> -Your Folding name if different than your computer forum name
> -If you do not wish to be eligible for the prizes.
> 
> I understand some members may not want the prizes, and there are people out there that really do want them. Once you have signed up...I will add you to the list of participants. I will track the stats of all members throughout the marathon. At the end of the marathon, I will check the stats of each member that signed up.* If you have signed up and completed one work unit*...your name will be entered into the list for the give away prizes. If anybody else would like to donate a prize send me a PM and I will add that item to the list. If you win a prize...YOU WILL PAY NOTHING! Shipping world wide will be covered me.
> 
> Example:
> I'm in / Folding name- Jet/ I do or do not want prize
> 
> For information about how to set up clients:
> http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread-67.html#post1587256
> 
> There are experienced members who can help you getting a client running and working on a disease.
> 
> If you would like to add the team tag in your sig...
> 
> PHP Code:
> *Team Stats* *FOLDING FOR THE GOOD OF MANKIND* :*F@H Team 44358*
> 
> You may never directly feel or witness the effects of your Folding efforts. Maybe not even your children. But...you are helping scientists chisel away at understanding the complex nature of diseases that kill tens of thousands per year world wide.



As a bonus, there will be a prize for the person whose contribution increases most from their January data to their February data! (ie, Buzz and I are out if you step up!)

*Participants*

voyagerfan99 -- qualified
ScottaLot -- qualified
innercx -- qualified
funkysnair -- qualified
dave1701 -- qualified (no points for the team, but still good  )
Drenlin -- no points
zer0_c00l -- no points

Buzz1927 (no prize)
kobaj (no prize)
Jet (no prize)

*Prizes*

-120x120x38mm San Ace fan
-Creative Audigy sound card
-2x Thermal paste from Buzz1927!
-Two $10 cash prizes and One $25 cash prize (Donations from Scout, mep916, and Buzz1927!)

-In addition, the folder with the most improved points from January to February will receive $20!


----------



## Aastii

I can't participate because my computer is out of business 

Good luck everyone.

Jet, just a thought - why not make it like the last marathon where if you completed 1 WU, you are entered into a random draw? That way, the regular folders won't be at a disadvantage, and new members won't be at a massive advantage


----------



## Jet

Aastii said:


> I can't participate because my computer is out of business
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Jet, just a thought - why not make it like the last marathon where if you completed 1 WU, you are entered into a random draw? That way, the regular folders won't be at a disadvantage, and new members won't be at a massive advantage



I thought that was in there--thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm in  Folding name is the same. I'll take a prize.


----------



## ScOuT

Yes!


----------



## Buzz1927

I don't want a prize, I'll see what I can find to offer


----------



## ScottALot

Me and my dedicated 260 are in


----------



## Jet

right now, if you join in on the fun, you're guaranteed a prize!


----------



## ScottALot

Scout said he was in, but he's not in the participant thing.

Also, in another thread I asked how to set up the 260 to fold. You told me to choose GPU1, but I can't find that option. I see machine ID, but I'm pretty sure that's something different.


----------



## Jet

Additional client parameters []? !!!IMPORTANT. If you're using the CPU/SMP client, put " -smp " here. If you are using multiple GPUs, put " -gpu 0 " on the first, " -gpu 1 " on the second, etc. 

This is under advanced options, the very last one. Alternatively, you can create a shortcut, and then in the "Target" line, after the last ", type -gpu 0.


----------



## ScottALot

Still lost. I'm not using the console-looking one, just the program that looks like everyone else's. So in Additional Client Parameters ... do I put [-gpu 1], "-gpu 1", or -gpu 1? Do I change the Machine ID? I tried to do the shortcut trick, but there aren't any quotes in the shortcut target.


----------



## kobaj

I'm in the competition, my folding name is Kobaj, And as I won a prize last time I'll opt out this time to be fair .

(Unless I win the most improved, then I'm in, hacha-cha-cha!)


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I just rejoined, was using my ps3 before no i'm using my computer, username the same as CF.


----------



## Buzz1927

I'll put up another $15 to paypal prize, also got 2 syringes of TIM thermal paste (the latest version, very good), probably best as one prize for both.


----------



## mep916

put me down for $15 toward the cash prize


----------



## Jet

People don't want free stuff, I guess...only three people interested in $65 in cash and other cool parts!


----------



## funkysnair

i am interested - is it not too late?


----------



## ScottALot

^Nope, better delete your post.

haha, just kidding Jet will put you in momentarily.
I got the F@H thing set up now, thanks to BBSK!


----------



## bomberboysk

I might have something here i can donate towards the pool, i'll take a look. My rig needs a new hdd at the moment though, so i can't do any folding.


----------



## funkysnair

ok so i have my i7 860@3.7ghz folding and my new ati 5870 (sold the gtx460's)
my gpu is pinned at 99%-100% but cpu is only 28%.

in task manager the 8 bars representing the 8 threads i get this activity---\/

1- 90% activity+
2- no activity
3- 20% activity+
4- no activity
5- 30% activity+
6- no activity
7- no activity
8- 80% activity+

how can i get these cores all up to max?? seems like wasted cpu power - am i right in thinking the 4 threads that have no activity are not the actual cpu cores and the 4 with activity are the cores?


----------



## ScottALot

Are you using an SMP application? It won't take advantage of hyper-threading without SMP (just learned this yesterday )


----------



## kobaj

Jet said:


> People don't want free stuff, I guess...only three people interested in $65 in cash and other cool parts!



Haha, if no one is signing up for prizes, I can always change my post to say "Gimmie a prize please!"


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


> Are you using an SMP application? It won't take advantage of hyper-threading without SMP (just learned this yesterday )



no idea what you are on about


----------



## ScottALot

funkysnair said:


> no idea what you are on about



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
Last download.


----------



## funkysnair

already running that.... cpu 28%.

is it not possible to run cpu/gpu client together?


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> already running that.... cpu 28%.
> 
> is it not possible to run cpu/gpu client together?



do you have the -smp flag set?


----------



## funkysnair

smp flag? no idea - i downloaded client installed it thats it


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> smp flag? no idea - i downloaded client installed it thats it



http://www.computerforum.com/62246-folding-home-cf-official-discussion-thread-268.html#post1587256


----------



## dave1701

How do I get my name in there?  I'm sorry I'm kinda thickheaded.  I downloaded the thing and put my username in.  It's definitely doing something, my CPU is up to 53%, but how do I monitor the progress?


----------



## ScottALot

Funky, just download this: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/739408-fah-gpu-tracker-v2.html

BBSK is my hero.


----------



## ScOuT

BUMP!

You people are crazy for not jumping on the Folding train. A small, simple background program you run and people are giving away prizes!

SIGN UP AND FOLD


----------



## Drenlin

I would totally be in on this if I had access to a constant internet connection


----------



## dave1701

how do I put my name in?


----------



## ScottALot

If you're folding, then the OP will put your name in the list. If you're using a username on F@H that's not your CF username, then post that here so he knows which username to pay attention to.


----------



## Jet

Congrats fellows! We just broke into the top 300--297 to be exact!

Scroll down to the bottom of the page. Notice our rival team, saabista, close on our heels!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=3


----------



## ScottALot

Nice! Cool milestone. Thought this graph was funny hehe


----------



## kobaj

Jet said:


> Congrats fellows! We just broke into the top 300--297 to be exact!
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page. Notice our rival team, saabista, close on our heels!
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=&p=3



We've broken 300 before. Infact, the past year or so we just hovered around that, fluctuating between 290 and 310 ish. Good to see we are on an up streak though.


----------



## Jet

kobaj said:


> We've broken 300 before. Infact, the past year or so we just hovered around that, fluctuating between 290 and 310 ish. Good to see we are on an up streak though.



Very strong upstreak, at that!


----------



## ScOuT

Wow...84,730 points 24 hour average and 159,786 in the last 24 hours

You guys are kicking a$$ Folding

We can get the next 10 spots pretty easy it looks like. I see a few teams in the 29 million range that are almost not folding anything:good: We do not have any real strong teams behind us...a few but they have a ways to go now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Phenom II X2 is folding at a good pace. At 1340/2000 since I turned her on this morning.


----------



## ScottALot

Yeah I'm getting 25K PPD.


----------



## funkysnair

sorry lads i have dropped out - my electricity is costing a fortune...
got my own personal garden growing and 2 pcs full time its costing me £3 a day.

usually its less than £1pr day without my 600 watt light and pc running full tilt so im gonna have to drop it.


----------



## Jet

ha! If anyone with high electricity bills wants to donate money into keeping an SR-2 running where electricity is ~$.10 a kwh (~$50 a month), let me know!


----------



## ScottALot

If you did do this, what CPUs would you put in that beast? 5680s are like 1700$ a pop!


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> If you did do this, what CPUs would you put in that beast? 5680s are like 1700$ a pop!



I saw 2 L5640s for $900 a week ago. Add in the motherboard, I already have 6x2GB DDR3 lying around, as well my current H50 dual loop wouldn't even need to be modified to cool 2 processors. Power supply would be the catch, unless I could run some sort of adapter for a second 8 pin CPU plug. Get in a good 100k-150k ppd for the team!


----------



## dave1701

I have a Pentium 3 running it 24/7.  My I don't leave my Dual Core on, so I don't normally fold it.


----------



## ScottALot

Oooh, I'm having an instance of 30K PPD today


----------



## Drenlin

Woot! I got the f@h client to download a work unit over my phone's modem! I'm in, even if it's late in the game! 

edit: it appears I spoke too soon...it won't upload the finished work.


----------



## Jet

Bump--last week to get in on the prizes!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I've left my ps3 on for about 2 days now just folding 

Gonna try to start using my computer again but I keep exiting it to much and it seemed to lose all the progress I'd made.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Desktop is shut down for the weekend. Will resume folding on Sunday night


----------



## ScottALot

I'm thinking of selling the dedicated 260 and putting in something different and plugging my 9800GT as well (while it's sitting idle on my desk).


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## kobaj

:O! am I right in reading that after a whole month, only 5 people signed up, with 7 prizes?!

I'm going to have to change what I said earlier xD.

Just about a day left (2 if you're stingy) lets see how many points 44358 can get!


----------



## dave1701

Ahhhh.  Dang it!!!!  I accidentally left my computer running all weekend while I was away.  And I didn't even have it folding.  I could have gotten a ton.  

I'm just happy my home put together PC didn't blow up and burn my house down.

Here's where I'm at.  I know it doesn't hold a candle to anyone else's but a Pentium 3 and a weak dual core can only do so much.






One question: Does the basic program cover dual cores, or do I need something different?


----------



## voyagerfan99

My desktop is just about to finish up another work unit.
Actual point count is 466,610


----------



## kobaj

dave1701 said:


> *snip*
> 
> One question: Does the basic program cover dual cores, or do I need something different?



You need to either run the SMP console client with the -smp tag. 

Or run two regular console clients, one as cpu id 0, the other as cpu id 1 (in two separate directories mind you). 

If it's a weak dual core or only at 50% or something, don't bother with SMP, you'll complete units but not in enough time to get the points for it. SMP does give you more points per work unit if you do complete them on time however. Try both solutions and see which works best.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I just broke into the top 100, I'm now at 97th


----------



## Jet

thank you to all who participated--I'll be looking through stats, etc. tonight!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jet said:


> thank you to all who participated--I'll be looking through stats, etc. tonight!



Nice little bump in our progress. Would have been nicer if more people did it though.


----------



## zer0_c00l

just a little while eating dinner folding..ahah


----------



## ScottALot

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice little bump in our progress. Would have been nicer if more people did it though.



Yeah the forum's been kinda... empty this month.


----------



## Jet

I checked the qualified people, then did a random number generator. ScottaLot gets a $20 prize for improving the most!

1. ScottaLot 
2. innercx 
3. dave1701 
4. funkysnair 
5. voyagerfan99 

Each person gets one prize. In this order--choose which of the following prizes. 

-120x120x38mm San Ace fan
-Creative Audigy sound card
-2x Thermal paste from Buzz1927!
-Two $10 cash prizes and One $25 cash prize (Donations from Scout, mep916, and Buzz1927!)

ScottaLot--you're up. What do you want?


----------



## ScottALot

Ooh boy! Thanks!

Um... do you have any specs on the San Ace and the TIM? The TIM I'd only consider if it was IC Diamond or something, but I don't know anything about the San Ace.

SARCASM: Yeah thanks dididada, I'll definitely take some jewelry, heavy duty boots, and handbags.


----------



## Buzz1927

ScottALot said:


> Ooh boy! Thanks!
> 
> Um... do you have any specs on the San Ace and the TIM? The TIM I'd only consider if it was IC Diamond or something, but I don't know anything about the San Ace.
> 
> SARCASM: Yeah thanks dididada, I'll definitely take some jewelry, heavy duty boots, and handbags.


The thermal paste is TIM consultants, it's good shit, see here. The stuff I'm donating is the newer version of the one in that review, so better again!


----------



## ScOuT

Congrats to the winners...nice work! I wish I could have helped out, my entire house is on a boat somewhere on the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## ScottALot

Buzz1927 said:


> The thermal paste is TIM consultants, it's good shit, see here. The stuff I'm donating is the newer version of the one in that review, so better again!



Some good looking stuff there! However, I could buy some with the 25$ prize... yeah I'm gonna be selfish, sorry 

Any info on the San Ace?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Have any prizes actually gone yet? i'm geting a bit confused


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> Congrats to the winners...nice work! I wish I could have helped out, my entire house is on a boat somewhere on the Atlantic ocean.



Aw poor Scout! Hope you're not without a bunch of stuff for much longer!


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> Some good looking stuff there! However, I could buy some with the 25$ prize... yeah I'm gonna be selfish, sorry
> 
> Any info on the San Ace?



Other than it being massive and loud at full speed--you'd want some sort of fan control. It certainly moves a lot of air and can almost stay afloat due to the static pressure


----------



## ScottALot

I think I'm going to "settle" with the 25$, but those two other ones sound fantastic for someone in need of a power-fan or high quality TIM.


----------



## Jet

ScottaLot--down for $25+$20 through paypal. 

Up next to choose is innercx...


----------



## CrayonMuncher

are any of the prizes near the UK?

If not put me down for the $10.00 prize.

Who do i send my paypal email to?

Thanks


----------



## dave1701

Can you put me down for the Fan?


----------



## Jet

innercx--you're down for the $10. Send me your paypal email--ScottALot as well. 

dave1701--you're down for the fan. Send me an address . 

funky, you're up next!

(sorry for taking so long--I'm busy with work and don't have much time. It'll take a bit to ship, but it'll come!)


----------



## CrayonMuncher

PM Sent.


----------



## Jet

money sent to innercx and ScottaLot

Shipping the fan to dave might take a bit--maybe tomorrow?

funky--you're up.

Items left:

-Creative Audigy sound card
-2x Thermal paste from Buzz1927!
-One $10 cash prize


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Thanks, I got it


----------



## dave1701

Thanks, no rush, I only need it for the summer when it gets hot.


----------



## funkysnair

wow i won something lol... i dont feel like my participation is deserved of a prize.
i think ill take a pass!

next event i will put more effort in


----------



## ScottALot

^Give him a prize for humility.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Could I request some info on the sound card?


----------



## Jet

voyagerfan99 said:


> Could I request some info on the sound card?



It's just a basic Creative Audigy card--gold plated connectors, sb0090:

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-SB0090-Blaster-Audigy-Firewire/dp/B000XD47DU

Had it in my main computer until I took it out hoping to lower power consumption


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay I'll take the card because my onboard sounds like total crap. I need a substitute until I get myself an ASUS Xonar


----------



## Jet

voyagerfan--get me your address if you haven't already!

Thank you everyone for participating. Until next time...


----------



## voyagerfan99

PM sent. Thanks 

I'll contribute some money for a cash prize for the next contest we do.


----------

